# Tsuru Conversion



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Does any one know where you can pick up or order the Tsuru headlight conversion kit for a 1994 B13 Sentra? I've been looking all over the web , but i'm having no luck. A Store name or even a website would be great. Thanks.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

www.sr20development.com


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Didn't search too well... 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/headlights.shtml


http://www.mossyperformance.com/products.htm


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

MontyCrabApple said:


> *Does any one know where you can pick up or order the Tsuru headlight conversion kit for a 1994 B13 Sentra?*


Try here:
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35678


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

mossyperformance.com has them as well..

EDIT.. i see its already been posted.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Try LiuSpeed... he can get you the full set.. and shipped a hell of alot cheaper than Mossy


----------

